# LES Machine is about to start back up



## Cornhead (Jan 10, 2016)

I feel an "illness" coming on, should hit about Wednesday. Hopefully the turn earners will leave a little for us lazy folk. 

507 AM EST SUN JAN 10 2016

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 10 PM THIS
EVENING TO 4 AM EST TUESDAY...

* LOCATIONS, OSWEGO, JEFFERSON, AND LEWIS COUNTIES. GREATEST
AMOUNTS EXPECTED ACROSS THE TUG HILL REGION.

* TIMING, FROM LATE THIS EVENING THROUGH LATE MONDAY NIGHT.

* ACCUMULATIONS, 4 TO 7 INCHES OVERNIGHT, 10 TO 19 INCHES
MONDAY, AND 4 TO 7 INCHES MONDAY NIGHT, LEADING TO STORM
TOTALS OF MORE THAN 2 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS.

* WINDS, WEST 30 TO 40 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 55 MPH.

* VISIBILITIES, AS LOW AS A QUARTER MILE AT TIMES.

* TEMPERATURES, LOWS 15 TO 20 OVERNIGHT. HIGHS IN THE LOWER 20S
MONDAY. LOWS 15 TO 20 MONDAY NIGHT


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 10, 2016)

The Ridge delivers bring spatula skis and snorkels


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 10, 2016)

I am optimistic on this one. I have a relative who has a place up in Old Forge and hoping to get some turns in at McCauley or Snow Ridge next weekend provided they get the goods...which it sounds like one of them will.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 11, 2016)

Update, got the OK to take Wednesday off.
1018 AM EST MON JAN 11 2016

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST
TUESDAY...
...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY EVENING
THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...

* LOCATIONS, NORTHERN OSWEGO AND PRIMARILY CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN
LEWIS COUNTIES.

* TIMING, THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IS IN EFFECT THROUGH
LATE TONIGHT. THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IS IN EFFECT FROM
EARLY TUESDAY EVENING THROUGH EARLY WEDNESDAY EVENING.

* ACCUMULATIONS, 1 TO 2 FEET TODAY, 5 TO 9 INCHES TONIGHT, 5
TO 9 INCHES TUESDAY NIGHT, AND 5 TO 9 INCHES WEDNESDAY


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2016)

Lucky have a blast!!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 11, 2016)

If only I could come down with an "illness" unfortunately 3 people quitting work in the last 2 weeks means I won't be getting any time off any time soon 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rambo (Jan 13, 2016)

Look'in Good!


----------

